# Dark purple bruising under skin while training?



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Since I started training 5yrs ago this has always happend! I mainly get them on my tris and rear delts? There like little dark purple patches under my skin, i get them while training but they end up going away if I rub them or an hour after I finish training. They don't hurt or anything and I've got quite fair skin so that's probley why I can see them more?

Also tonight I did a few press ups and when I tensed my chest in the mirror there where sh1t loads of them all over my chest! But when I relaxed you couldn't see them, and after the pump went I tensed my chest again and there wasn't any :/ I also go quite red while training lol do you think this could be down to poor blood flow? Burst blood vessles? Blood pooling? I did some reaserch online but nothing really came up!

Thanks guys.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Taken any pictures of them? Because I have no idea what you're on about :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sounds like small blood vessels bursting, weird, you haven't got haemophilia history have you?


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope not that I know of mate.


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

This is so odd.. My training partner gets them something cronic mate and he has no clue what they are! Looks like a Dalmatian dog when he's training shoulders! Never heard of anyone else getting it bar him either! He does have naturally high bp tho??? Wonder if its that


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah my friend has recently started to get a few on his shoulders while training also! He's on 60mg Dbol a day and 1g test and 600mg deca per week and he goes really red while training. I've always gone red tho even when I was natural lol


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Anyone else got any more input on this?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its down to gear mate..its common...oxygen in the blood,,rbc levels etc.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Try taking Vit C with bioflavinoids which strengthen the capillaries.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

going red when training is comon enough , its due to the rise in blood pressure when lifting heavy weight , i suppose if you are lifting heavy enough you could burst a few capillarys under your skin , this also happens when stretch marks form (mine started out purple then gradually faded to the offwhite colour)


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

pugster said:


> *removed , not enough coffee to read/fully understand op's post before i set my gob in gear.


lol sorry buddy, I did try my best to explain  lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

TIMMY_432 said:


> lol sorry buddy, I did try my best to explain  lol


lol your explanation was fine, the older i get the more coffee i need to kick start my brain in the morning -sort of like giving speed to an old knackered hamster on a wheel


----------

